# Anruf mit Aufforderung zum Anschauen der Website www.cb...



## a_harald (11 Juni 2014)

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich einen Anruf bekommen (Nummer des Anrufers nicht sichtbar, und wurde auf Rückfrage nicht angegeben). Der Herr ließ fast ein bisschen mit sich reden, also hat sich mehrerer Sekunden Zeit genommen 
Irgendwie gehe es um Aktien, und da ich doch vor zwei Jahren aus ethischen Gründen, bli bla blubber... usw. (was genaues hat er nicht gesagt, und ich nicht nachgefragt, weil ich keine Lust auf ein ausführliches Telefonat hatte).
Zweck des Anrufs: Ich solle doch die Website www.cb-.... aufrufen.

Da die Website von bing.com und google.de nicht gefunden wird, habe ich die Website nicht aufgerufen. Ähnlich geschriebene Webseiten (mit vermutlich seriösem Inhalt) gibt es zuhauf (zuungunsten des Anrufers nehme ich mal an, dass zwischen den Webseiten keine Verwandtschaft besteht).

Ich schreibe das, damit cb-... mal Suchmaschinen-bekannt wird.

Modedit: und wir sind keine kostenlose Werbeplattform


----------



## klausp (11 Juni 2014)

a_harald schrieb:


> Ich schreibe das, damit cb-... mal Suchmaschinen-bekannt wird.



Aus welchem Grund willst Du diese Seite bekannt machen?


----------



## a_harald (13 Juni 2014)

klausp schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund willst Du diese Seite bekannt machen?


Ich will die Seite "negativ-bekannt" machen. Mich interessiert einfach, ob andere Leute auch Anrufe bekommen, in denen sie aufgefordert werden, diese Seite aufzurufen.
Und wie sollen andere Leute wissen, dass sie nicht die einzigsten sind, die zum Anschauen der Seite per Telefon aufgefordert werden, wenn Sie bei einer Google-Suche nach der Seite nichts finden?
Ich hätte auch lieber den Namen oder die Rufnummer des Anrufers gepostet. Aber der Name war irgendwie genuschelt, wurde auf Nachfrage nicht genannt, und die Nummer hat der Anrufer nicht mitgeschickt...
Auf eine Fangschaltung (besonders auf die Kosten einer Fangschaltung) habe ich keine Lust. Besonders wo ich gar nicht weiß, ob ich nochmal angerufen werde.


----------



## alex.f. (17 Juli 2014)

Hallo, ja wir haben die tage auch mehrere anrufe von einem markus nebel erhalten. Er war sehr unfreundlich als ich gesagt habe, das wir kein interesse haben. Was soll das??? Ich habe gesagt er darf die rufnummer nicht unterdrücken...da meinte er ich sei arrogant. Also so geht man nicht mit kunden um, ausser man hat was böses im schilde.


----------



## mazedguy (29 September 2014)

Werde ständig von einem Herrn Holinski von cb-consult.co.uk zum Aktienkauf aufgefordert.
Jemand mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen?
Was steckt dahinter? Abzocke? Aktienpush?
Bin verwirrt über die Hartnäckigkeit!!


----------



## Hippo (29 September 2014)

knicken, lochen, abheften ...


----------



## BenTigger (30 September 2014)

Das nennt man SPAM Mails....


----------



## Mazedguy (7 Oktober 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Das nennt man SPAM Mails....


wenn's bloß Spam-Mail wäre...

werde aber jeden Tag von eine 0044 Vorwahlnummer angerufen und  hartnäckig belabert eine Aktie eines "Profit-Beschleuniger-Start ups" zu kaufen.
Momentan steigt diese Aktie auch ständig- ist schon fast unheimlich.
Da ist doch was faul, oder??


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2014)

Nummer in der Telefonanlage sperren und schon hat man Ruhe. Geht leider nicht anders.


----------



## Hippo (7 Oktober 2014)

Mazedguy schrieb:


> Da ist doch was faul, oder??


Wie kommste denn DA drauf 

>>> http://www.finanzen100.de/finanznac...tock-betrueger-an-ihr-geld_H1329405954_61459/


----------



## mazedguy (7 Oktober 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn DA drauf
> 
> >>> http://www.finanzen100.de/finanznac...tock-betrueger-an-ihr-geld_H1329405954_61459/



THX,

das paßt!!


----------



## mazedguy (7 Oktober 2015)

So, ein ganzes Jahr ist vergangen und ich werde immer noch zum Aktien-Kauf aufgefordert.

Komischerweise ist die beworbene Aktie nun sogar auf 7,40€ gestiegen, hat sich also mehr als verdreifacht- versteh ich echt nicht!?
Ist wohl eine längerfristig angelegte Abzocke, oder?

Niemand anderes hier der auch von diesen co.uk consulting Leuten angerufen wurde?


----------

